# Technique Battle- Tengai Shinsei vs Chibaku Tensei



## Fox91 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Scenario 1: *TS and CT are casted at the same time, at 50 meters of each ball. What would happen?

*Scenario 2:* TS is casted on top of CT. Would TS destroy the core?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2014)

TS doesn't get cast, it drags down meteors, they don't just appear wherever. I'd say whether or not it can depends on who's using CT. it'd beat Pein and Nagato's quickie CT, but it doesn't even begin to compare to Hagoromo or Juudara's


----------



## Fox91 (Jun 16, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> TS doesn't get cast, it drags down meteors, they don't just appear wherever. I'd say whether or not it can depends on who's using CT. it'd beat Pein and Nagato's CT, but it doesn't even begin to compare to Hagoromo or Juudara's



TS is casted, since it's a Ninjutsu, Kekkei Genkai. I never said the meterors were casted. TS is the casted Ninjutsu that drags down the meteors.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 16, 2014)

CT wins this
--Itll most likely integrate TS into itself and jus enhances
TS is food for CT literallly


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 16, 2014)

Chibaku Tensei is a gravity core,it would rip the meteor to pieces while combining the torn mass with its own mass.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 16, 2014)

incompletely CT from pain barely took any damage from a KN6 bijuudama which is at least a mountain vaporizer.

I highly doubt edo madara's individual meteors are above a KN6 bijuudama in power.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 16, 2014)

I feel the meteors would just shatter near the black core due its gravity effects on anything around it.

A sucession of them should be destroy of them or just make it worse. I can't really tell. However, Juudara's version of the technique can destroy it effortlessly.


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 17, 2014)

ueharakk said:
			
		

> I highly doubt edo madara's individual meteors are above a KN6 bijuudama in power.



 wut

The meteor even after weigh nerf triggered a country wide earthquake just touching the ground.Imagine the immense explosion that would happen if it collided.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 17, 2014)

The first scenario goes to CT no matter who use it. CT feeds off shit like mountains and other large rock formations plus madara's meteors don't seem out of it's scope.

The second scenario...well i guess it ends the same. Though madara/hagoromo CT would take it in alot easier than nagato's/pain CT.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 17, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> wut
> 
> The meteor even after weigh nerf triggered a country wide earthquake just touching the ground.Imagine the immense explosion that would happen if it collided.



you can't compare the two techniques like that.  The juubi's bijuudama didn't generate a country wide earthquake when it exploded.  Neither did Madara's PS slash nor standard bijuudamas which were stated to be the equivalent of said slash.

The meteor's impact didn't even leave a crater in the ground, nor did it even completely destroy even the first meteor, yet a single PS slash obliterates both meteors, miles of land and cuts 2 mountains.  A standard bijuudama would vaporize both meteors, a KN6 bijuudama should at least be able to vaporize one.


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 17, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> you can't compare the two techniques like that.  The juubi's bijuudama didn't generate a country wide earthquake when it exploded.  Neither did Madara's PS slash nor standard bijuudamas which were stated to be the equivalent of said slash.
> 
> The meteor's impact didn't even leave a crater in the ground, nor did it even completely destroy even the first meteor, yet a single PS slash obliterates both meteors, miles of land and cuts 2 mountains.  A standard bijuudama would vaporize both meteors, a KN6 bijuudama should at least be able to vaporize one.



A KN6 BD cant even put a dent in Chibaku Tensei,lol are you really serious right now because it took 8TK Naruto to break out of the Chibaku Tensei.

Destroying the meteors doesnt mean anything because the rock is suppose to explode on impact.Busting the meteor doesnt mean you can output more force than its impact explosion.

Now Ill ask you again you seriously think KN6's BD is comparable to the force of Tengai Shinsei?


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 17, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> A KN6 BD cant even put a dent in Chibaku Tensei,lol are you really serious right now because it took 8TK Naruto to break out of the Chibaku Tensei.


I don't get it, when have my arguments implied otherwise? Chibaku tensei is far more durable and larger than one of those meteors.



Yocolaw said:


> Destroying the meteors doesnt mean anything because the rock is suppose to explode on impact.Busting the meteor doesnt mean you can output more force than its impact explosion.


Sure it does.  If the meteor didn't hit the ground with enough force to blow up the either meteor or create a crater then an external explosion that blows up the meteor is > the meteor's impact.



Yocolaw said:


> Now Ill ask you again you seriously think KN6's BD is comparable to the force of Tengai Shinsei?


Of course I do, and I've given you multiple reasons to believe so.  On the otherhand your only argument that compared the two would be the meteor's ability to make the ground at HQ shake, which i've shown isn't a valid comparison.

I can give you more reasons like:

1) gaara, oonoki and rubber gai surviving the meteor's impact despite being at ground zero while those people don't survive being at ground zero of a mountain vaporizing explosion.
2) The AoE of a KN6 bijuudama being >>> than the AoE of the meteor's impact


----------



## Shinryu (Jun 17, 2014)

> Sure it does. If the meteor didn't hit the ground with enough force to blow up the either meteor or create a crater then an external explosion that blows up the meteor is > the meteor's impact.


Madara didnt make the meteor blow up he simply destroyed it thats why there was no crater.Also the explosion from the meteor's impact is more than enough to completely vaporize the rock.The fact it made a country wide earthquake is only a tiny glimpse of the force of the impact.


> The AoE of a KN6 bijuudama being >>> than the AoE of the meteor's impact


Use your brain.Its a fucking meteor you are comparing a weak bijuudama to.


----------



## ueharakk (Jun 17, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Madara didnt make the meteor blow up he simply destroyed it thats why there was no crater.


What are you talking about?



Shinryu said:


> Also the explosion from the meteor's impact is more than enough to completely vaporize the rock.The fact it made a country wide earthquake is only a tiny glimpse of the force of the impact.


Yet we see that the meteor's impact didn't vaporize the rock....  We've been over how a country-wide earthquake doesn't mean anything in comparison to the explosions since Juubidamas, super bijuudamas and PS slashes don't do that.



Shinryu said:


> Use your brain.Its a fucking meteor you are comparing a weak bijuudama to.


that has absolutely nothing to do with comparing the power of both techs.  IT doesn't matter if it's a meteor if falls at such a low velocity that it doesn't create a crater or get destroyed upon impact.  A weak bijuudama can vaporize a mountain.  Did that meteor produce enough force to vaporize a mountain?  No it didn't, the meteors aren't even as big as mountains, yet even after they collide with each other neither are completely destroyed.


----------

